# 15 inch tire question



## chraney (Sep 13, 2015)

So I currently run radial Ta 225 70 R 14 with Rally 2 rims on my 69 GTO. Bought a Set of 15 x7 Cragar SS rims and ordered the Coker redline GR 70 15 did not fit on front so returned to Coker for FR 70 15 they also did not work on the front any suggestions on 15 inch tires was considering going to a 60 aspect ratio?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

chraney said:


> So I currently run radial Ta 225 70 R 14 with Rally 2 rims on my 69 GTO. Bought a Set of 15 x7 Cragar SS rims and ordered the Coker redline GR 70 15 did not fit on front so returned to Coker for FR 70 15 they also did not work on the front any suggestions on 15 inch tires was considering going to a 60 aspect ratio?


Well, without pics and more descriptive info, what does "did not fit" mean?

Looking at my my list of "old school" tire/rim sizes, GR/FR 70 15's list for a designed rim width of 6". For a 7" rim, it shows HR60 15 has a 10.05" tire section width and 27.08" tall. FR60 15 is designed for a 6.5" rim, has a 9.20" section width and 25.94" tall. GR60 15 is also designed for 6.5" rim, 9.50" section width and 26.44" tall.

So if going with "old school" tire letter series, looks like your options are in the F/G/H 60 series tires.


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

I’m guessing they hit at the rear of the wheel well at the bottom when turning. My Cragars did that too so I bought smaller Cragar for the front. I can verify the size later when I’m at my shop


----------



## PDub (Sep 8, 2019)

chraney said:


> So I currently run radial Ta 225 70 R 14 with Rally 2 rims on my 69 GTO. Bought a Set of 15 x7 Cragar SS rims and ordered the Coker redline GR 70 15 did not fit on front so returned to Coker for FR 70 15 they also did not work on the front any suggestions on 15 inch tires was considering going to a 60 aspect ratio?


When you say "Do not fit" are you referring to the clearance in the wheel well or the Cragar SS rim? As Jim mentioned, it would be helpful if you posted some pics.


----------

